
The future of crowd-sourced news? - dcy
Despite great strides in democratizing news through social applications like twitter , I still have a hard time getting real-time news that&#x27;s relevant to me (I mostly find news that are relevant&#x2F;amusing&#x2F;interesting on a global scale). How can you envision consuming news say 5-10 years down the line ? 
P.S: Wild speculation is encouraged as long as it follows a clear train of thought and reasoning.
======
gojomo
Do you _need_ real-time news?

I enjoy Twitter (and other feed/social interfaces like HN) but many aspects of
these designs are abusive/exploitative of attention, creating a false sense of
novelty and urgency.

I expect as this becomes better understood, intelligent summaries and filters,
at longer controlled intervals, will become more prevalent. The 'Nuzzel'
service, which builds a TechMeme-like summary from your own network, is one
step in that direction.

A feed service that's loyal to users/developer, rather than advertisers – like
App.Net, even if not App.Net itself – could also be an important part of the
future. Why? What's needed is client/UX innovation that actually _calms_ the
interactions, via reordering/rearrangement/aggressive-filtering leading to
less (but higher-quality) engagement... and Twitter/Facebook have strong
incentives in the other direction.

~~~
dcy
No I don't. At least not all the time.

I just started with the assumption that getting real-time quality news is the
shining light at the end of the news tunnel.

Which seems like a reasonable assumption considering that every
innovation/breakthrough in news/information industry has been heading in that
general direction.

There are only 3 contexts by which news is relevant time(no one is interested
in what happened years ago), location and category. Blogs have clearly favored
category and applications like twitter have greatly reduced the time (although
I believe twitter is not streamlined to get the most important news out
quickest,different discussion). The only way to further reduce that time seems
to be by truly democratizing news as in crowd-sourced news.

~~~
dcy
I'd say the Malaysian flight disappearing/crashing-into-the-ocean is
'important' news. Here it is of global relevance because of the catastrophic
nature of the incident, but one could easily argue that a series of break-ins
on your street is important as well ,albeit its relevance is local therefore
its only important to the people of the locality.

I believe future news/social applications will have to harmoniously marry the
global with the local. In all humble honesty I sorta envision these really
cool applications that'll be aware of where we are and what we want and serve
us relevant content.This idea is exciting to me because we don't have to wait
for superior technology to build them.

~~~
gojomo
Have you changed anything about your life in reaction to the MH370 news? Did
hearing about a new theory, or possible new piece of floating debris, ever
improve your day?

